
Bill Clinton on Snowden: An ‘imperfect messenger’  - evo_9
http://politicalticker.blogs.cnn.com/2014/04/09/bill-clinton-on-snowden-an-imperfect-messenger/?hpt=hp_t2
======
dragonwriter
Headline really misrepresents the substance of the article. The headline --
and the first line of the article -- refer to the "imperfect messenger"
description, but the bulk of the article/speech is about the issues raised by
the Snowden revelations, not about Snowden's imperfeections.

